# Marrying A Filipina



## ChrisNZ (Apr 12, 2014)

So, predictably, I met a nice girl in the Philippines and I want to make her my wife.
Before you all start with the warnings about her using me for a green card, I think I've heard it all before.

I want to ask, is there a way I can do a credit check on her?

Can I do a criminal check on her?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

ChrisNZ said:


> So, predictably, I met a nice girl in the Philippines and I want to make her my wife.
> Before you all start with the warnings about her using me for a green card, I think I've heard it all before.
> 
> I want to ask, is there a way I can do a credit check on her?
> ...


Credit check - probably not as the vast majority do not use credit or even banking for the most part.

A NBI (background check) is mandatory {at your expense naturally} if you plan to have her go to your home country.
Otherwise you would need to hire a local PI to "try" to do a check. Even then, with a local PI you would have no idea if it has been done for sure or not.

Suggestion; wait until you know this lady for a long enough period of time that these things are not necessary. 
Now I've lived here for 13 years and married the entire time. So my thinking is this. If you have to be concerned about her background it's far too soon to be thinking marriage or live in and or to immigrate.



Best Of Luck

Jet Lag


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Chriz make sure she hasn't been married before it could be a real tough time if she has been married and also had kids. And congratulations if you do marry, If you are still traveling back and forth from Australia and are retired I'd get all your Immigration Visa requirments done in Australia through the Philippine Consulate.

The best way to find your lot would be to do that here and make sure somebody else other than you works out the price and then make sure the land is free of leans, you might be able to buy also from banks, I'm not sure.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

Its the philippines,you should be warned again!!!


----------



## ChrisNZ (Apr 12, 2014)

I've known her two years. 
We will marry in the Philippines. We would not be able to marry if she was already married.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

ChrisNZ said:


> We would not be able to marry if she was already married.


Don't be too sure. You can be married but it can not be registered in Manila at the NSO. So just for the sake of argument, you marry someone that is already married. You then are guilty of a serious crime here and can even be at serious risk from her husband and or family. It happens here. I know someone that was in that fix and escaped with his life.
The ONLY way to be sure a girl has not been married is to visit the NSO in Manila and pay to have a check done.


Jet Lag


----------



## ChrisNZ (Apr 12, 2014)

Ok thanks for that Jet Lag. That's definitely informative.


----------



## ChrisNZ (Apr 12, 2014)

Seems a bit silly. Because, as I understand it, I have to provide a certificate of no impediment to marriage, as proof that I'm not already married.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

That is basically what the NSO will provide in her case.

Fred


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

fmartin_gila said:


> That is basically what the NSO will provide in her case.
> 
> Fred


Yes it's better now, when we married 20 years ago I think all that my wife had to was register and a notice was posted for anyone to come forward to say why the marriage should not go ahead.


----------



## jdavis10 (Oct 1, 2012)

I agree with JET LAG.... absolutely.





Jet Lag said:


> Credit check - probably not as the vast majority do not use credit or even banking for the most part.
> 
> A NBI (background check) is mandatory {at your expense naturally} if you plan to have her go to your home country.
> Otherwise you would need to hire a local PI to "try" to do a check. Even then, with a local PI you would have no idea if it has been done for sure or not.
> ...


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

ChrisNZ said:


> I've known her two years.
> We will marry in the Philippines. We would not be able to marry if she was already married.


Late to the party : If she had a common-law-husband (living together partner ?) he can still go after you, if he is provided proper legal counsel, and if she has borne him a child. 

Be careful. Though I have relatives in Philippines, those unkown to me, if they say "never married before" - I take it with a bucket of salt - and really check things out.

1) visit the family, stay with them for a while
2) Find out if the family has loafers and leachers - warning signs start there
3) what is her work ? 
4) How much is the rest of the family educated / exposed ?


----------



## ChrisNZ (Apr 12, 2014)

Jet Lag said:


> Credit check - probably not as the vast majority do not use credit or even banking for the most part.
> Jet Lag


They can borrow from their PAG IBIG housing fund benefits. (Presumably only ones with jobs have this. Those having jobs no doubt have bank accounts)


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

ChrisNZ said:


> They can borrow from their PAG IBIG housing fund benefits. (Presumably only ones with jobs have this. Those having jobs no doubt have bank accounts)


Yes, that is very true. They can even borrow against their Social Security benefits as well. But either of those places would be unlikely to give information to anyone except the borrower due to privacy concerns.

Jet Lag


----------



## pijoe (Jul 21, 2015)

I have a niece that is married with children and has left her legal husband. He has no legal recourse to force custody of his children to him instead of her due to the fact that she is the wage earner and it can be proven that he is not supporting his family. Not quite your situation, but even I was surprised that he can not press charges against her for adultery or force a custody issue. Of course she can not legally marry again without an annulment.


----------



## Travelling Surfer83 (Oct 28, 2014)

Good evening 

I have just married my Philippino partner in England and couldn't be happier. You will read all sorts of scare and horror stories on the net but don't get disheartened. Just like anywhere in the world, there are the good and there are the not so good. Going cross culture and cross country can be tough but is most definitely good fun and very rewarding. It needs to stand the test of time so take your time and keep your head up, if it's meant to be then it will be


----------



## ChrisNZ (Apr 12, 2014)

Thanks travelling surfer.
I'm inclined to agree with you. I know some very genuine philipinas here in NZ.


----------



## Travelling Surfer83 (Oct 28, 2014)

You're welcome, Philipinos have a certain zest/buzz for life making daily life a real pleasure. My wife adds a dimension to life that I'd not seen before, she's constantly smiling, has endless energy and enjoys the simple things in life. All the best and good luck !


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Happy spot in the world*



Travelling Surfer83 said:


> You're welcome, Philipinos have a certain zest/buzz for life making daily life a real pleasure. My wife adds a dimension to life that I'd not seen before, she's constantly smiling, has endless energy and enjoys the simple things in life. All the best and good luck !


I usually go negative but I really want to go positive on this because you're right... that's what makes the Philippines such a nice place to live in. You can be living in the most clean, everything works right country and hardly any hassles but be so dang lonely, bored and surrounded by very solemn, dry, no eye contact and quiet folk (US).


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

M.C.A. said:


> I usually go negative but I really want to go positive on this because you're right... that's what makes the Philippines such a nice place to live in. You can be living in the most clean, everything works right country and hardly any hassles but be so dang lonely, bored and surrounded by very solemn, dry, no eye contact and quiet folk (US).


...Amen ray2:...


----------



## Scott E (Jun 1, 2015)

ChrisNZ said:


> So, predictably, I met a nice girl in the Philippines and I want to make her my wife.
> Before you all start with the warnings about her using me for a green card, I think I've heard it all before.
> 
> I want to ask, is there a way I can do a credit check on her?
> ...


If there are any addict persons in her family "RUN" there are more ,, consider the next of kin to her is Very Important !! You are the judge of their lifestyle ,, hope its a good one !!


----------



## cebu4ever (Feb 13, 2013)

ya, most of what is to say is said. I would take my time and try to meet the family as often as possible. Kids learned from the parents and relatives what is good and bad. If the family members give an honest and reliable impression - its a good sign. And try to talk with her friends.


----------



## ChrisNZ (Apr 12, 2014)

It's good advice.


----------



## pinayxbrit91 (Aug 26, 2016)

You can check them out as you get along to knowing her more. 

Credit Check. What is this for? Does she tell you she's a daughter of a big time businessman here? Or does she ask you money for some reasons?

Criminal Check. Ask her real name, if unique and she has been in the news for a crime, you might get a google search. 

It takes time to get to know her better before you can say you really wanted to marry the girl not just because of physical attraction. Good luck.


----------



## AussieP1968 (Sep 5, 2016)

Hi mate, first ask if she has voters I'd. You can ask her to get a police and baranguy clearance which is easily done. Ask to have it notarized at the DFA, so you really know it's her have her apply for a Philippines passport she will need all documents and clearances,good luck


----------

